# Döbraberg Downhill/Freeride



## Alexspeed (5. Mai 2010)

So ich möchte hier mal das neue Thema eröffnen das sich mit dem Bau einer neuen Downhill/Freeride Strecke vom Döbraberg bis ins Tal beschäftigt.

Ich hoffe auf anklang und das man gemeinsam Richtung Tal was Gescheites baut. Ich denke das ich auch kommenden Sonntag zum ersten bauen mal eins zwei Stunden da sein werde.
Ich war die Letzten 2 Tage die Strecke abgelaufen hab kleine Änderungen gemacht und etliche Bilder geknippst.

Ich hab die ersten 25 von 90 Bildern in meinem Album
Ich stell hier aber mal so wie ich mir den Bau vorgestellt hab rein.
Wenn die Strecke erst mal im befahrbaren Zustand ist,d.h. Alle Bäume, Äste und Dornen aus dem Weg, kann man die Kurvenaussenseiten mit viel Holz hochziehen um dann mit ordentlich Erde nen Stabilen Anlieger zu bekommen.

Der Boden ist zu 80% der Strecke sehr weich, wir werden es also etwas einfacher haben zu bauen und es wird sich schneller ausfahren.
Oft gibt es Schrägfahrten/Querungen am Hang dort muss auch noch etwas überlegt werden das das nicht zu eintönig/langwierig ist.
Naja hier erst mal die Überlegungen(Hellbraun ist die Strecke, Dunkelbraun die Anlieger/andere Sachen)
Ist auch gleich die richtige Reihenfolge.
Die Google Earth einschätzung ist nur ungefähr vielleicht kann mal jemand das mit GPS abgehen das hab ich jetzt schon das 2te mal vergessen.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/29331/29331/page:1/sort:title/direction:asc

Ich würd sagen die Könnt ihr in meinem Album anschauen, 25 Bilder in Großformat posten is blöööd.

Ich werd denn Baufortschritt natürlich immer mal posten.
Wir suchen auch noch fleißige Helfer.


----------



## Stylo77 (6. Mai 2010)

hä da gibts doch gar keinen lift oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chainlessDan (6. Mai 2010)

lift gibts keinen, aber ne shuttle möglichkeit ist wohl vorhanden, was ich bisher gehört habe. 

@Alexspeed
ich nehm mal an, dass du derjenige bist, der neulich mitm sepp telefoniert hat, oder? wenn helfer gebraucht werden, dann würde ich mich definitiv mit zur verfügung stellen und auch in sachen streckenbau/-verlauf etc. meine vorschläge mit einbringen. zeitliche wäre bei mir egtl unter der woche besser, aber da werden wir schon was finden 
die planungen zur strecke find ich soweit erstmal ok


----------



## schu2000 (6. Mai 2010)

Da die geplante Strecke zunächst einmal in erster Linie "Otto-Normal-Biker" ansprechen soll (so wie allgemein das "Mountainbike-Zentrum Döbraberg", es gibt dort bereits ein paar Trails, a paar Northshores und nen Übungsparcours) und in die bestehende MTB-Route 7 integriert werden soll, würd ich das mit dem Shuttle mal vorerst nicht so genau nehmen. Es wurde zur Sprache gebracht, dass eventuell, möglicherweise, vielleicht, wenn die Strecke gut angenommen wird und ausreichend viele Leute fahren, ein Shuttleservice denkbar wäre - mehr aber nicht (abgesehen von der Möglichkeit, privat zu shutteln, wenn man entsprechend motorisiert ist  ).
Der Streckenverlauf ist grob (+/- ein paar Meter) mit dem Förster abgesprochen (oder besser gesagt "ausgehandelt"), der Förster möchte wohl auch nicht, dass dort wild rumgebaut wird, sonst könnte die Idee schneller wieder vom Tisch sein als uns allen lieb ist...


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Da die geplante Strecke zunächst einmal in erster Linie "Otto-Normal-Biker" ansprechen soll (so wie allgemein das "Mountainbike-Zentrum Döbraberg", es gibt dort bereits ein paar Trails, a paar Northshores und nen Übungsparcours) und in die bestehende MTB-Route 7 integriert werden soll, würd ich das mit dem Shuttle mal vorerst nicht so genau nehmen. Es wurde zur Sprache gebracht, dass eventuell, möglicherweise, vielleicht, wenn die Strecke gut angenommen wird und ausreichend viele Leute fahren, ein Shuttleservice denkbar wäre - mehr aber nicht (abgesehen von der Möglichkeit, privat zu shutteln, wenn man entsprechend motorisiert ist  ).
> Der Streckenverlauf ist grob (+/- ein paar Meter) mit dem Förster abgesprochen (oder besser gesagt "ausgehandelt"), der Förster möchte wohl auch nicht, dass dort wild rumgebaut wird, sonst könnte die Idee schneller wieder vom Tisch sein als uns allen lieb ist...




Geht da ewa eine öffentlich Straße hoch??

G.


----------



## schu2000 (6. Mai 2010)

Hmm Jaein, also nicht so direkt. man muss halt ein bissl außenrum fahren, über Schwarzenstein - Schwarzenbach - Döbra und von dort bis hoch vor die Kaserne. Oder man hat nen Forstdingsausweis im Auto  aber wie lange das dann gutgehen würde...


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2010)

Schade, sonst wärs ja garnet so des Prop wenn man zu dritt oder viert wäre

G.


----------



## schu2000 (6. Mai 2010)

Jupp. Is aber schon ein bisschen ein Unterschied, ca. 2,4km auf direktem Weg, über die Straße wärens mindestens 6,5km.
Aber ok, bevor das Shutteln überhaupt Sinn macht, muss eh erstmal die Strecke fertig werden


----------



## Stylo77 (6. Mai 2010)

kenn das noch von 2002 bayrische sag ich nur 
da wurde auch mit lkw's geshuttlet


----------



## huskyjogger (6. Mai 2010)

servus zusammen,
ich hab am dienstag einfach mal den herrn verantwortlichen von der gemeinde schwarzenbach a.w. angerufen und ein längeres gespräch geführt. 
er hat sich sehr gefreut das die neue strecke im internet bei ibc so heiß diskutiert wird. er hat sich auch gefreut das so viele helfen wollen. vom biker fürn biker.
*aber*, er hat mir gegenüber auch deutlich gesagt, das vom forst erstmal nur eine einfache strecke vom turm ins tal genehmigt ist, so 1-2m breit. keine bauten oder sonstwas. evtl. mal ein kleiner sprung über nen baum geht grad noch, mehr aber auch nicht. 
denn, wenn da "wild" gebaut wird ist der erste der angepisst wird er, weil das dann nicht den abmachungen entspricht die er mit dem forst ausgehandelt hat und das will er nicht. in solch einem fall kann es sein, das der forst die neue strecke ganz schnell sterben lassen wird.
ich habe das gespräch lediglich sinngemäß wiedergegeben.
wir sind dann so verblieben, am donnerstag, also heute ist begehung mit dem forst. die strecke wird festgelegt.
danach strecke fahrbar machen ,nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
anhand der befahrung nachbessern wo bedarf ist in der streckenführung.
nächste woche wollen wir uns wieder zusammentelefonieren.
mag sich der ein oder andere über meine wortwahl bzw. ausführungen ärgern, so tuts mir leid.
das ist mein wissensstand zur neuen strecke am döbraberg, denn ich hier mal kunttun wollte. 
grüße


----------



## Alexspeed (6. Mai 2010)

*Neue Infos:*
-Am 22.06 ist ein gemeinsames aufräumen, freimachen, und abradeln der Strecke geplant. Uhrzeit wird noch festgelegt. Viele Helfer werden kommen noch mehr sind erwünscht 
-Es sollte kein Problem sein ca. nen halben Meter hoch zu bauen... Anlieger in den Kurven, über abgeschnittene Baumstümpfe nen absprung, nicht das man gegen solch Hindernisse donnert, sowas halt. 
-Es sollte dauerhaft beständig sein was gebaut wird, also nix was nach einem Winter zusammenfällt, mehr dazu vor Ort


Zum Thema shuttle, da kenn ich jemand der nen Supertollen Anhänger  für 10 Bikes uns bauen kann falls es später mal was wird, dann ist das unsere Anlaufstelle um Kosten zu sparen. Aber bis dahin bau ich mir ne Seilwinde aufn Berg
Wenn mal eher die Strecke freigemacht wird, ist auch nicht schlimm
Am kommenden Sonntag bin ich dann so 1730 auch an der Strecke wenns Wetter passt und ich passendes Werkzeug mitbringen kann.

Bis dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huskyjogger (6. Mai 2010)

@alexspeed: danke für die neuen infos, 22.6. im kalender rot angestrichen.


----------



## schu2000 (6. Mai 2010)

Ok gut zu wissen, den 22.6. hab ich mir auch schon vorgemerkt! Weiß man schon ne grobe Uhrzeit? Bei Bedarf hör ich dann nämlich Mittags auf zu arbeiten.


----------



## huskyjogger (6. Mai 2010)

mussmer prioritäten setzen.
tun wir uns zusammentun wolln?


----------



## schu2000 (6. Mai 2010)

Sie reden wirres zeug herr e. 
zusammentun? wolle mer zusamme hochfahre? ich werd aber mitm radl hinfahren tun  wer bringt nen kasten bier mit?


----------



## huskyjogger (6. Mai 2010)

soll ich mir einen gepäckträger an meine rülpsn montiern, oder lieber den kinderanhänger. da würd sogar a fässla reinpassen.
des mit dem wirren zeug kommt vom zuvielen arbeiten. grundsätzlich gilt, man sollte sich auf der arbeit nicht zu sehr verausgaben, schließlich hat man ja nach feierabend auch noch was zu tun.
wir schweifen aber vom thema ab.
also anfahrt mit rad. 
grüße


----------



## huskyjogger (7. Mai 2010)

@ alexspeed: wie sieht es denn mit material zum bauen aus? könnt da was übern forst gehen. wenn da evtl. durchforstung ansteht könnte doch was für die strecke abfalln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexspeed (9. Mai 2010)

Material zum Bauen... ist erstmal nur das zu verwenden was um die Strecke rumliegt. Später könnten wir dann mal mit kleinen Northshores anfangen, das Holz dazu kann man sich auch überall kostenlos holen. Sehr groß können wir eh erst bauen wenn der Forst sieht das da (??? was auch immer ???) nix zu schaden kommt.
Sprünge kann man ja auch ohne Holz bauen. ...

Ride On


----------



## huskyjogger (9. Mai 2010)

muss mer halt von anfang an mit die leut vom forst zusammenarbeiten.
wenn die merken das des alles vernünftige biker sind, wird des scho.


----------



## Alexspeed (9. Mai 2010)

Kann sich mal bitte hier jeder melden und mal wenigstens ein post schreiben der Mit bauen möchte, damit ich Bescheid weiß wie viele wir überhaupt sind. Und lasst eure Kumpels sich mal hier in der IBC anmelden. 

Genau das haben wir uns auch gedacht also bissl Geduld mit den Förstern und dann geht´s los.


War vorhin mal ne halbe Stunde an der Strecke aufräumen hab extra mein geliebtes Training gekürzt. Die ersten 50 Meter sind jetzt Holzfrei. Einige Stellen brauchen noch ne menge Erde.

Brauchen noch dringend ne Hacke, Vorschlaghammer, n kräftigen Rechen und ne Axt. Ich werde höchstwahrscheinlich heut noch ne Hacke, Hammer und vielleicht ne Axt bekommen.
Wer zu Hause hat und es nicht mehr die neuste ist oder se nicht unbedingt brauch bitte zur Strecke bringen und dort lassen.
Es sind auch nun Schaufeln von meiner alten Strecke dort, aber nur mit Schaufeln kommt man teilweise nicht aus, da sehr harter Boden oder tiefe Wurzeln.
Strecke kann sich noch um einiges ändern, umso länger mal dort ist desto genauer begutachtet man... . War zwar schon 5 Stunden an der Strecke aber nur eine halbe Stunde gebaut da fällt einen mehr auf wenn dann mal die ganzen Bäume von der Strecke sind.

Also biss denne

Ride On


----------



## Alexspeed (10. Mai 2010)

*Neue Infos:*

- Am 22.05 um 10:00 Uhr am Wanderparkplatz in Döbra ist der geplante Treffpunkt nun für das gemeinsame Grobe aufräumen.
- Wer Hacke und so mitbringen kann das wäre gut, wir brauchen auch irgendwas womit wir die Dornenfelder wegmachen können.

Bis dahin hoff ich das ich auch schon mehr Werkzeug oben habe.
Bekomme noch eine 'Hacke, eine Axt, ein Rechen und ein Vorschlaghammer wenn alles gut geht hoffentlich schon morgen.

Bis denne und Ride On


----------



## Alexspeed (11. Mai 2010)

*Neue Infos:*

- Es befinden sich 3 Schaufeln an der Strecke. Am kommenden Sonntag kommt hinzu: 1 Axt, 1 Spitzhacke, 1 Hacke, 1 Spaten und ein Rechen. Das dürfte für die Masse der Helfer die schon was gemacht haben im Moment reichen.
Wenn jemand zw. Mittwoch und Sonntag was machen will kann ich die Sachen auch eher hoch bringen.
Bitte Geht damit vorsichtig um und nehmt nix mit sowie zeigt es net so rum und versteckt es wieder gut vor Wanderern und Regen.

- Alle Fotos der Strecke sind upgeloaded(90 Fotos mit Gimp verkleinern(auf 2MB) und umbenenen ich dreh noch durch), noch nicht alle bearbeitet, da ich zeitlich leider nicht zu dem allen komme. Und ich noch mal vor Ort bei manchen schauen müsste.

- Vor dem 22. oder am 22. muss das Band noch auf den Boden gebunden werden so wie dei Streckenführung ist. SEHR WICHTIG . Da unsere Helfer ja nicht wissen ob links oder rechts um den Baum das ist aber für den Flow SEHR WICHTIG. !!!!


Wenns klappt bin ich Sonntag später Nachmittag an der Strecke und bringe die Werkzeuge aus und baue natürlich gleich mal bissl was.

Also Leutz ich hoffe mal auf mehr Beteiligung!!! Stimmt eure Kleinen mal auf Downhill ein und kauft dennen ein Big Bike


----------



## Alexspeed (12. Mai 2010)

Also ich konnt nicht wiederstehen. War heute von 1530 bis 1900 an der Stecke und hab so einigermaßen was angerichtet.

*Neue Infos:*

Es Darf auch vor dem 22. Gebaut werden, da dieser Tag eh nicht so entscheidend ist. Das meiste Zeug(Bäume, Äste) ist weg. Entscheidend ist jetzt Handarbeit mit den Werkzeugen und das kann man echt schlecht Leuten erklären die eh kein Bike fahren, da sollte man schon etwas Ahnung haben. Wenn dann 20 Leute was bauen wollen brauchen wir eh 20 Hacken.

Das ganze Werkzeug ist nun Vor Ort!!! Inkl. 1 Blauer Müllsack für Müll
Wir brauchen unbedingt noch eine Sense oder nen Akkutrimmer, irgendwas das wir die Blaubär-Büschel weg bekommen, den die stören ungemein.
Bitte nicht so hoch in den Anliegern fahren da die Erde sich erst setzen muss!!!
Bild 1b - fast fertig, da muss noch bissl Material drauf(War mir dann zu langwierig)
Bild 1c -           fertig ohne den Kicker und dort ist noch n Baumstumpf den man weghacken muss
Bild 1f und 1g - anders aber Fertiggestellt
Bild 1 h -          kommt noch ein kleiner spitzer Anlieger hin
Bild 1 p -          hier muss mit der Kettensäge der Baumstumpf behandelt werden. Jemand der eine hat? Könnt das auch jemand übernehmen?
Bild 1s - bis hier hin ist die Strecke nun Frei und gekennzeichnet
Bild 1x und 2a - Kann hier jemand das Kraut man ca nen Meterbreit wegsensen? Danke

War ein gutes Stückchen Arbeit aber es hat sich gelohnt und vorallem es hat Spaß gemacht, ausser das das eigentlich mein Regenerationstag war und ich nun Muskelkater hab, aber egal.

So wie es aussieht kann ich am Sonntag später Nachmittag wieder an der Strecke sein kann dann auch Fotos vom Fortschritt machen, wenn jemand möchte, können wir ne Zeit ausmachen.

Macht noch Jemand mit?


----------



## Alexspeed (21. Mai 2010)

*Neue Infos :*

- Das geplante Event morgen fällt aus. Falls jemand kommen wollte, was ich aber nicht denke, es wird verschoben.
- Es fehlt noch der unterschriebene Vertrag über die Strecke und deswegen auch keine weiteren Baumaßnahmen.

Have a nice weekend


----------



## dave.312 (20. August 2012)

Hey...gits am Döbraberg was schönes zum biken (Enduro,Freeride)??

Wollen Donnerstag biken und wissen noch net genau wo.
Könnt ja mal bescheid geben.

grüße aus dem Vogtland


----------



## ptk162 (5. Juni 2017)

Servus,
Was geht jetzt da am döbraberg, kennt sich da jemand aus?
Lohnt sich das mal dort zu Biken? 
Grüße aus dem Frankenwald


----------

